# new (to me) pear-shaped Brazilian goddess



## altered states (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnhw5s_renataab-compx_sexy

My first major comp, the product of a rare afternoon off and an FA jones that wont quit. Youre welcome, but the pleasure was all mine. 

I found the goddess-like Renata Celidonio through this other dailymotion video: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmy18q_pear-shaped-jazz-singer-parte-1_sexy. 

Because, you know, Im constantly Googling drama and jazz, usually together. Once I returned to consciousness and took a long, cold shower, I did a little more Googling and traced her back to a Brazilian soap opera, Aquele Beijo (One Kiss), in which she has a recurring role as Marieta. I have now fallen in love with both Renata and Marieta. I dont understand Portugese, so I have virtually no idea about her background or context on the show. Somehow that didnt stop me. 

The following is my extremely personal, extremely obsessive guide to the video. 

00:00 Hello, Marieta. These flowered culottes are perhaps not flattering in any traditional way but theyre great for showing off those glorious hips. The way they flow around her curves as she moves is spectacular. Thankfully she has several more of these in her wardrobe, as seen further on. I do love that distinctive bounce in her walk. 

00:23 I know, I know, but I chose to include footage of that doesnt show her full body because shes just plain gorgeous. And even though its small in comparison to her bottom half, her upper body is still lusciously soft and round, including her shoulders, arms, and expressive, heart-shaped face. 

00:43 Full views of her rear end are few and far between in the series, but well-worth waiting for. One of the most beautifully full, round asses I've ever seen. She wears heels throughout the show, which prop the booty up nicely and give it that great bounce.

01:12 Blink and you'll miss it, but there's a lovely roll of pure pudge pouring over the side of her bra strap, under her arm. Every inch of her is delicious.

01:13 Another view of her behind in those incredible flowered culottes. Here we're a little closer and you can really appreciate the width of her hips, as well as those juicy back rolls. 

02:23 The camera pulls back just slightly and the curve of her hips is stunning. 

02:27 Love the little glimpse here of the painted-on pink skirt, though it's not my favorite outfit on her.

02:34 A better view of the pink skirt. Again, not my favorite but she could rock a truck tarp with that body. 

02:42 Notice how half her rear end is concealed by the flowers on the right. Maybe the director found her Callipygian curves distracting to the scene (I certainly did), but as an FA I hate the way her body is often camoflauged throughout the series. As you'll see further on, there are lots of strategically placed flowers, furniture, pillows, and other cast members often blocking Renata's charms. Alas. 

03:02 Fantastic hips. She seems cinched in a bit by the skirt and (what I presume is) pantyhose. If you use your FA imagination you can imagine this scene as a "before" to the other "after" scenes where she's wearing less-binding clothing. My guess is that all of the scenes here were probably shot within weeks if not days so actual visible weight gain is unlikely, of course.

03:21 Again, seeing just a tiny bit of her hips can be almost as sexy as a full reveal. She's wearing a different pair of flowered culottes here, second of three total in this comp. (Maybe there was a sale...?)

03:23 The way her arms are squeezing out of those cap sleeves... Yum.

03:36 Full reveal of the culottes, and I like these even better than the ones in the first scene. It's just a shame the camera isn't closer and the scene is so short.

03:49 This is another unforgivable example of blockage in the blocking I mentioned at 02:42. The old lady is almost completely obscuring Renatas body, though it is kind of hot how her hip peeks out from behind her on the left.

03:59 The curve of her behind here is spectacularlike a Victorian bustle, no whale bones required!

04:14 Slightly cropped hips again, crazy-sexy.

04:20 More hippage revealed, right down to her crotch. Who wouldn't want to swan dive right into that?

04:31 The little bits of movement in this scene are pure gold.

04:53 She swings her hips just a little bit here, but they're so big it's epic.

05:14 She puts her hand up on one hip, subtly sexy without even trying. Goddamn.

05:37 This scene is also one of my faves, with Renata wearing the same (incredible) outfit from the last scene. The shots of her marching into the room are great. I just wish that skinny chick in front of her had the good sense to move out of the way.

05:43 More blockage in the blocking. I'd like to smash that computer screen over the director's head. (Just kidding, sort of.) The continued swaying of her hips when she stops and stands still is fantastic, though. Women like her always have that little bit of extra motion, even once they stop moving.

06:25 Check out the side rolls. That top is way too tight on her and I love it.

06:30 Not sure what's said here, but my FA imagination wants to think the guy in the blue jacket said something like, "Why don't you have a seat?" I'm pretty sure this same guy later reveals himself to be an FA so it's natural he'd be looking out for her and ignoring the other women in the room. I would also like to think that tiny bit of hesitation as she's about to sit down is her saying, "I wonder if I'll fit..."

06:40 Love the look of relief on her face as she finally sits down. Better still, the double-bounce as her rear end makes impact and then again as she adjusts herself in the seat. Her boobs may not be her star attraction, but they certainly are here.

07:01 She rarely sits with her legs crossed so I especially love this shot. Only one other time does she do this, at 10:28, and it's more Ward Cleaver-style with her ankle on her knee which isn't quite as sexy.

07:22 I usually love low angles on BBWs but this shot is too far away to really do it for me. Even her walk at the end of it doesn't have its usual verve.

07:30 Whole lotta table blockage and tight cropping up to her shoulders in this scene, but she's so beautiful and expressive that it's almost okay. Not much action, but then...

08:39 ...she goes to reach for some popcorn and the maid scolds her for threatening to ruin her freshly-done nails. A cute prelude to some heavy-duty eating scenes later on.

08:50 This should be a nice reward for sitting through 1:20 of mostly facial reactions. This is probably just my mishegas but I actually don't like black tights on BBWs. Any other color is preferable to me. That said, the spread of her hips is totally outrageous here and it's nice to see her thighs work that stretchy material.

09:20 The second truly great butt shot. I love the way she jostles with the maid on the way out of the roomshe's a great physical actress. And check out those heels! 

09:35 Renata eats her face off as the drama roils around her. No skinny actress could have pulled this off. Totally mesmerizing.

10:28 I like these cullotes even better than the flowery ones, which is saying a lot. This scene really doesn't do them justice, but they show up again later and it's worth the wait. Note the crossed legs, as previously mentioned, that allows her to show off a nice, thick hunk of prosciutto beneath. 

10:31 A long talking scene, Renata mostly cropped, but she looks stunning. Whoever lit this deserves a prizeshe sparkles.

10:43 Another eating session and again, Ive never seen an actress go at it like this so naturally. The tantalizingly brief and barely-visible side view of those teal culottes at the beginning is a great little tease.

11:15 Note the way the heels thrust her forward, forcing that wonderfully huge ass of hers to jut up and out for ballast. Too bad this is so short, table- and hubby-blocked, and compressed, but I'll take what I can get. More and better to come of her in these pants, anyway.

11:31 The fact that this is nighttime and she's wearing all blacknot to mention the long, loose, unattractive toplessens this whole sequence for me. A shame because its one of her longest and most active. 

12:31 This walk partially redeems the sequence. Again, she's got great taste in shoes. 

13:20 Lovely super-subtle butt wobble here as she turns and starts to walk away.

13:47 Eating again, or rather drinking. Close enough. Back to the flowered culottes.

13:54 A very subtle but lovely thing to notice here as she kisses her husband: her upper body leans towards him but her big, cushy bottom stays planted in the chair.

14:12 A better glimpse of those culottes, plus some tasty back-side rolls.

14:19 Check out the arms exploding out of the sleeves. Totally biteable.

14:27 The tan-yellow culottes again, a too-quick taste of the full outfit, minimally obscured.

14:35 The way she spreads across that couch is spectacular, and this time there aren't any flowers or pillows in the way. Probably should have looped this, oops.

14:52 The ultimate Renata butt shot. Scratch that: the ultimate butt shot. Words can't do this justice, but I'll try: The tights are the perfect color and degree of translucency to show off that epic moneymaker of hers, and again, let's give a standing O to the lighting guy. You can easily see her panties through the material and I'm shocked to discover she appears to be almost cellulite-free. (I'm a dimple fan myself so this is neither a plus nor a minus; just an interesting observation.) If you've been watching straight through and make it through this shot without needing a... break... you should probably slice up your FA card and go youtube Kate Beckinsale or something.

15:17 Almost as nice to see her coming as going in this outfit.

15:46 I love watching BBWs sit down and I think this is my favorite example in the comp. There's not nearly as much bounce as in the police station but otherwise it's mesmerizing. The final tilt of her hip just before she sets her ass down is epic.

16:17 She gets up slowly here, smoothly but with that tiny bit of hesitation. Chicken soup for the FA soul.

17:02 Another great walking shot, without too much in the way. Watching her hips and thighs do their thing in this outfit is outrageous, in all senses.

17:19 Partially oscured by the back of the chair, this crop only makes her look wider, if that's possible. Even her simplest movements here are sublime.

17:24 Too bad they cropped in at this point. I imagine it's the distraction factor again, but still unforgivable.

17:54 Another little FA thing of mine: I love the way she looks like she's really hurrying here without actually moving very fast. Dont get me started; this post is long enough.

18:02 The cropping here is criminal but she does some very sexy emoting.

18:46 For me, this spin is as fantastic as anything in the comp, or for that matter life itself.

19:47 Didn't think this was worthy of repeats or slo-mo compared to other stuff in this sequence, but this shot is still noteworthy just for the tilt of her body and the camera angle. You can really see the curve of her haunches here. She was made for spanking.

20:09 Love way the old lady smacks her hip with the cane. And when Renata goes sideways to get past her... pure FA nirvana.

20:26 Renata eats her way through more drama, and we get to preview those green tights and tunic top, a worthy complement to that epic outfit in the last sequence.

20:34 This is a rare shot of her on a narrow, hard chair and she overflows it beautifully. I'd kill for a straight shot of her from behind like this.

21:12 Blocked by hubby's hands, but not for long....

21:14 A terrific piece of physical comedy, FA-style. Hubby tries to get up out of the chair but her sprawling lime-green bottom blocks him repeatedly. She bounces up and down deliciously as he struggles, and shes totally oblivious. Bravo to both actors for really making this work. Also, nowhere else does her lower half look more balloon-like than in this shot, the whole thing as if someone inflated her about 30% past the recommended PSI.

22:06 Watch as she adjusts her top, thinking, What's the big deal? Jesus. Unintentionally ultra-sexy.

22:20 When she reaches up to touch his arm, her whole side is exposed for the first time. The way the thigh and hip bulges meet in that shallow crease is heavenly.

22:26 The walk is a little stiff here, but this is a very worthy part of the scene if only because you get to see the full outfit. Her bending down to kiss the old lady is strangely anti-climactic, though.

22:38 Too quick, too cropped, but still a spectacular butt shot and a great ending to the scene.

23:00 Far as I can gather, this is a pivotal scene in her character arc. Google Translate tells me something about her meeting a purveyor of plus-size models (seen earlier at the police station). In real life, Renata would likely be a little too zaftig for the gig, but I'm not complaining. Her expression is gorgeously radiant here.

23:01 Viciously cropped, blocked, whatever, this is still a wonderful butt shot. There's nothing like watching a hugely pear-shaped woman climb into a van. 

23:21: Yet another pair of flowery culottes, quickly previewed in the last shot. I hate that she has a pillow in her lap, unfortunately not the last time her glorious thighs are blocked in this way.

24:33 Our reward for that stupid fucking pillow: A world-class butt shot, with her hips swinging so wide it looks like she's gonna take out half the furniture and maybe the walls too. She may be in a thong or pantiless here, based on the clap of her cheeks as she wobbles away.

24:53 Though she's gorgeous as ever, this is not a stand-out scene for me. Except that it reminds me of those special moments when you walk into some office and see what you think is a pleasantly plump woman sitting behind the counter, but then she gets up and...

25:24 ...WOW. Not my favorite outfit of hers, but that skirt gets a nice workout later on.

26:03 Eating again. This being a soap opera, they probably did it in one take, but I'd like to think the director kept yelling CUT! to make her eat and eat and eat and eat. In fact, Ill just go ahead and think that.

26:40 Great finale for the scene, Renata taking that last, frustrated bite. Here's one of those places I'd love to actually be able to understand what's going on.

26:42 And here's where I fell in love with that skirt. I'd follow that ass 40 blocks if I was lucky enough to be behind it on the street. Maybe twice in my 40 years have I seen hips that move like that. Outstanding.

27:59 Again, she makes that skirt move in divine ways. 

28:02 Watch as she smooths the skirt out over her behind, jiggling a little. Amazing. Her pivot at the very end to get herself through the door made me swoon, though in my version she gets stuck in there of course.

28:56 As unglamorous as they try to make her here, Renata is still stunning.

29:06 As the kids say, O. M. F. G. I love the way she comes at us with such sexy determination, and again the amount of effort she seems to expend to move that big body is FA catnip. She's like 275(?) pounds of pure caramel curves with just the right amount of jiggle. I could eat her with a spoon. The lingerie also seems very believable (maybe from her own wardrobe?). But is she wearing stockings? What woman wears stockings to bed? Or maybe her legs are just firmer and darker than I would have thought. Summer down there, you know.

29:17 Nothing like watching a woman this size take a seat, and she collapses beautifully here.

29:47 My favorite teal culottes, unforgivably blocked here by both pillow and chair arm. Thankfully this is just another amuse bouche for later, better scenes in this same outfit.

30:22 Another of my not-favorite outfits, but she looks terrifically wide and bouncy here and it's lovely to watch her knees swish as she walks. Her attitude and energy in this scene are fantastic.

31:10 This seems to be the apex to her character arc, the photo shoot, though I find most of it less sexy than the rest of the comp. Reminds me of boudoir shots I've seen where there's more gauze and needless frou-frou fabric than flesh, and the way she's styled makes her look 10 years older. Basically this entire sequence is all about hiding her hips and ass, which should be a capital crime. 

32:10 Finally things loosen up a little and we get to see a bit of heretofore hidden Renata.

32:20 The full thickness of her rear end spread across the couch cushion is sublime. She looks 4 feet wide here. 

32:40 Leg lifts have never looked so super-sexy. I could loop this 80 times and not get bored. 

33:03 She's even more covered-up than in the last shoot and the lingerie is unflattering by any measure. A criminal waste of talent. May the director wind up drunk and passed out in a nasty favela and be pissed on by drug lords.

33:31 That skirt again, Renata looking deliciously huge and she's even bouncier here, like she's growing before our eyes.

34:43 She's blindingly beautiful here, and the interaction between them is very sexy, though the guy is old enough to be her father and looks like a cross between Charles Bukowski and Cousin Brucie.

35:25 Rare and tantalizing full leg shot, and she does a wonderful bounce when she swings around to sit upright.

35:31 I would have loved to see a full-body, uncropped shot of this dress. Alas.

35:36 As mentioned, I love watching women sit down and this is a slyly sexy example. Hubby holds the chair in a gentlemanly way and then tries to push it in for her, but once that massive rear is down, it's down. He quickly gives up but then she gives it a little try on her own but only manages to grab her own thighs, not the chair. Fantastic.

36:07 Epic eating scene here, with Renata going for it like she's walking the green mile at midnight. She talks throughout with her mouth full and then stuffs more food in before she's even swallowed the last bite, all the while laughing and looking gorgeous. 

36:21 A look of ecstacy that can't be faked.

36:34 She looks absolutely tremendous here, the combination of the dress and the angle. Almost like looking 50 pounds into the future.

36:41 Super-subtle: After the distraction of whatever is going on with her pocketbook, she goes to return to her food, but then puts her hands up and gives the "enough" expression. Maybe it's not exclusive to BBWs, but I've watched my share make this very move (and then go right back to eating after a few seconds or minutes). Don't ask me why this turns me on, but it does.

37:10 I would have liked to have seen more her in this skirt, similar to the pink one at 02:27. Her knees are delicious-looking and the shoes are great, too.

37:28 I realize she's recovering from a crying jag, but I'd love to think she's exhausted from some simple physical task, like putting on her shoes.

37:30 More eating. Mind you, there are only four people at this tablelook at the amount of food (and Im of Jewish ancestry). Fabulous. Her pink tights seem similar to the lilac and green ones she was wearing earlier, but unfortunately we don't find out for sure.

38:33 Not a terrible shot after all that, but not Renata at her best, either. That said, I'd snap a picture if I happened upon this while walking down the street, or hump the wall.

38:44 I could slaughter the director for the blocking in this scene. The way she's oscured by hubby, old lady, and then fat guy is almost Austin Powers-worthy in it's ridiculousness. She happens to be wearing my favorite teal culottes and the angles here, especially this first one, are unique. Cruel.

39:26 This bit of low angle will have to suffice. Boo.

39:41 One of my favorite scenes, entirely due to those pants. Somehow they make her look even bigger, blowsier, and bouncier than anything else she's worn. I was so enamored I had to chop up and loop every glimpse of her in this scene like the Zapruder film. Forgive me.

40:16 Her entire lower half just looks immense here, and I love how short that top is cropped, like its stepping out of the way and pointing downward.

40:26 The pants are way too tightcheck out the pulling at the crotch. Give the wardrobe person a raise, immediately.

42:00 Maybe my favorite part of the whole sequence, which is saying a lot. A short but beautiful butt shot, and when she turns at the very end and does a tiny courtsey it breaks my heart.

42:48 Eating again, looking gorgeous as usual.

42:56 Love those tight 3/4-length sleeves. Five more pounds and the fabric looks like it's going to split wide open.

43:06 Rare shot of her in the dining room chair from behind. She looks lusciously ample overflowing the seat and our old friend the yellow flowered culottes allow her bottom to spread out nice and wide.

43:30 Too-brief shot of her again spilling out and over the chair. She could easily fill two of them.

43:49 No idea what's going on here, maybe some Brazilian New Year's thing? Not my favorite scene: I don't like her hair braided and the PJ top doesn't do it for me either. Even her bare knees don't move me, which I don't quite understand.

43:59 Eating yet again. She's definitely sexiest with her hair down and natural like this, though I'm not crazy about the top. Too loose and shapeless and whatever, like something a messy 8-year-old should wear.

44:27 Taking that final, frustrated bite seems to be a motif with her. Very nice.

44:30 Besides the fact that she's being eaten by that chair (in previous shots I noticed a pillow under her), she spends this entire scene blocked by everything in the house but the family van. In fact, adding insult to injury, there's a frigging STATUE of a BBW in front of her. And we see that awful baggy top again, with orange tights that look like they're bagging around the knees and calves, not that we can really see much else. As the kids would say, WTF?

This is the end of her most recent character arc. Hopefully shell return to the Aquele Beijo universe soon.


----------



## Silver Fox (Jan 7, 2012)

She is awesome! My favorite shot is the one of her having to turn sideways to get through the narrow doorway!


----------



## caveman73 (Jan 8, 2012)

What a sexy body she has, so hot!


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 18, 2012)

altered states said:


> ...the following is my extremely personal, extremely obsessive guide to the video.



A very astute observation.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the play by play


----------



## palndrm (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn, wish I played guitar! Great view


----------



## aliensurfer (Jan 28, 2012)

http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...P+1512++CENA+MARIETA+POSA+DE+LINGERIE,00.html

There is a video of her posing. It's part of a soap opera plot.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 30, 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> She is awesome! My favorite shot is the one of her having to turn sideways to get through the narrow doorway!



that was amazing


----------



## joswitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow! She is lovely! @Altered states - why did you remove your compilation video? Wish I'd got chance to see it!


----------



## danbsc29630 (Feb 22, 2012)

moving to Brazil.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Feb 27, 2012)

http://estrelas.globo.com/videos/t/...nata-celidonio-cozinha-para-angelica/1827984/

I don't know what she is cooking here but it looks good.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 12, 2012)

i have heard that Renata may have just gotten gastric bypass.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 13, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> i have heard that Renata may have just gotten gastric bypass.



*heart sink*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> i have heard that Renata may have just gotten gastric bypass.



Who hasn't these days?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 16, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Who hasn't these days?



you have a point. hell on face book im hearing SO many bbws and ssbbws in my friends list is either thinking of getting it or are getting it or already had it done. and some of these women are not even that big.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 16, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> you have a point. hell on face book im hearing SO many bbws and ssbbws in my friends list is either thinking of getting it or are getting it or already had it done. and some of these women are not even that big.



FA's will be extinct by 2017 at this rate.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 17, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> FA's will be extinct by 2017 at this rate.



no we will still exist ssbbws and bbws wont be by 2017. hell at this rate thick women will be out too.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 22, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> no we will still exist ssbbws and bbws wont be by 2017. hell at this rate thick women will be out too.



The sad part is you're right


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> The sad part is you're right



to make it even worse im hearing and seeing a bunch of women getting breast and butt reduction (which i didnt even know people actually got especially women of color)and im not talking about for medical reasons.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 27, 2012)

aWE;VRE ALL GONE CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## kendall (Jul 27, 2012)

well its great to see a woman like this as a pro entertainer. i think there are a lot more cute curvy black and latin 400 plus who are comfortable eating a lot getting huge and being more admired and dated by others in heir culture who are appreciated by a manstream culture as big and beautiful as well as all sizes from very slim to plus etc. the influence of these cultures in america was a major factor in hoe many more 300-500plis beauties there are than 10 years ago. the other factor is that the poor in america can afford to eat like this. thee are only less in black and latin countries because conly the few who are not poor can afford to become massively fat becausec they love food and sex and love and life without limit.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Jul 29, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Who hasn't these days?




I haven't had one, nor would I ever want to have one, I rather love the squishy fatter me, won't complain if I have a little more of it either, I always was the odd duck though


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 29, 2012)

ThaliaBombshell said:


> I haven't had one, nor would I ever want to have one, I rather love the squishy fatter me, won't complain if I have a little more of it either, I always was the odd duck though



I stand corrected


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Jul 30, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> I stand corrected



Maybe stand a couple steps to the left?...445 pounds requires lots of room **giggles** 

there are a few that think of it like I do though, and we are a minority, a fat happy minority though, with lots of cupcakes


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Jul 30, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------

